# Grand Cochon - Chicago on October 1, 2017



## WildBoar (Sep 17, 2017)

KKFers -- on October 1, 2017, our own Kostantinos will be competing in the Grand Cochon competition in Chicago.

http://cochon555.com/2017-tour/grandcochon/

While Kosta will have his trusty sous chefs from Kingbird Restaurant with him to handle all of the cooking, I'll be making the trip as well to see how well they do and cheer them on. We will be in Chicago from Thursday, September 28 - Monday, October 2.

Kosta is staying down along the 'Miracle Mile' and will be using a kitchen in that area to prep everything needed for that Sunday; so that part of town will be our 'home base' for the most part.

Anyway, if anyone is in the area, please consider attending the competition. And we are looking for things to do on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights, such as dinners, drinks, etc. So definitely let me know if you are interested in meeting up on any of those nights, and/ or if you have any good suggestions. There are so many restaurants, it is pretty impossible coming up with just three to try, but that is what will have to happen.

So please respond if you are in the area and are interested in meeting a couple KKFers from DC, and come on out to the competition on October 1 if you can!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 20, 2017)

David - sounds like a blast ... 

I have tried (unsuccessfully) to get to any of the Cochon 555 venues over the years just failed to find others who wanted to commit to Da Pig ... 

Awesome that Chef Kostantinos is there - Go Chef K! :nunchucks:irate1:

Please send all the pic's you can!

TjA


----------



## ramenlegend (Sep 20, 2017)

I will be working all weekend, but if you're in the west loop looking for a late night drink and omurice, let me know. Also, the miracle mile is a tourist nightmare, I would uber to other areas as much as possible. 

Erik


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah, I am guessing we will be venturing away from there for dinners, etc.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 25, 2017)

B U M P

Thursday is coming up fast, and competition is Sunday evening!


----------



## JDA_NC (Sep 25, 2017)

This was a good post from a few years ago - 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Wonderful-Town?p=370158&viewfull=1#post370158

Two food related things I miss most from Chicago would be 1) Sumi Robata [which is sadly closed now] & 2) paratha tacos from En Hakkore

Lots of great options out there. Definitely not hard to find some drinks & good grub. Have fun!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 1, 2017)

Remember to post pic's when you can David! My taste buds are already starting to salivate ...


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a lot of pics of prep from the past 3 days. This morning it is moving a massive load of food, equipment, etc. across town, lugging it through the venue,getting the station set up, and resuming cooking. Kosta has been posting some pics here and there on instagram (@justforfood). The event 'opens' tonight at 5:55 pm Chicago time.

I'll put together a post later in the week (or probably next weekend) about the adventure.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 1, 2017)

Incredibly jealous ... just messin about posting ... I know you will put it all together! Go chef K!


----------

